# texas



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Theorem:

1. August in the Northern Hemisphere is generally hot. August in South Texas is generally hotter than most. South Texas is also very humid.

2. Yard work, by nature, is manual labor. Manual labor is something that by definition, must be done manually. To do so, one must expend caloric output, increasing one's core temperature.

3. An increased core temperature in August in South Texas is not good.

Conclusion:

Yard work sucks eggs.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Amen to that.

Two weeks ago I came as close to a heat stroke as I have ever been. Was barely able to get in the shower under cold water on the verge of passing out. Have been taking a few more breaks during the yard work now.


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

...and don't you guys forget that when sweating you loose a lot of sodium... so it must be replenished... one good way of doing this is by using the following recipe: one cup of orange juice, two cups of water, one soupspoon of salt... mix and drink... and voilà...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Last year, I built a paver stone patio (also in August, should show you just how smart I am). This year, due to settlement, I'm having to take out certain tiles, slide others around, add sound, tamp, replace, et al.

Upside is it looks great. Downside is I'm seeing a large purple carrot in the corner reading Heinlein's 'Starship Troopers'.



Don't worry shamou, very well adroit at keeping myself hydrated. Always drink about a liter about an hour BEFORE going out, as then the system has the water to waste, and never spend more than 90 minutes at a crack.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

deke, where in texas you at? Down here in Houston we got the benefit of the ocean, so we rarely hit the triple's. I know disaidso has had a few consecutive +100 days up there.....


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

...valis, I remember jumping in a pool in Houston without testing the water first... wow... that was an experience... thought I'd just jumped in an enormous bowl of hot soup...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

welcome to the Gulf of Mexico, buddy......not only that, but now it's so polluted that every year fisherman lose limbs to the necrotizing fascitis.....fun stuff.....


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

...also learned that us Northerner should not eat Texan Mexican food... up here, we get the diluted stuff... down there, it's the real McCoy... two of my buddies had to put butter on their tongue cause the food had actually burned it... yuk...


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Shamou said:


> ...and don't you guys forget that when sweating you loose a lot of sodium... so it must be replenished... one good way of doing this is by using the following recipe: one cup of orange juice, two cups of water, one soupspoon of salt... mix and drink... and voilà...


Shamou........A salt rimmed margarita over rocks is all that's needed down here. Chase with ice cold beer of your choice.:up:

Valis, with all the illegals we have in the area, hard labor is easy to avoid.

Deke, you've been here long enough to know better. When Kinky is elected, he will change our weather for the better.


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Wino*
> Shamou........A salt rimmed margarita over rocks is all that's needed down here. Chase with ice cold beer of your choice.


...holy crap... did you have to wait till our summer is almost over the tell me about this... ...well, there is always next summer... or maybe I could start stocking up now just to make real sure I don't dehydrate next summer...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Shamou said:


> ...holy crap... did you have to wait till our summer is almost over the tell me about this... ...well, there is always next summer... or maybe I could start stocking up now just to make real sure I don't dehydrate next summer...


dude, down here it's ALWAYS summer........


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Valis-I am about 58 miles closer to the Gulf than Houston. Freeport to be exact. We always have that SE breeze blowing.

Wino-I see Kinky is going to make Willie his energy czar.

Shamou-Back when I drank beer I never had to worry by dehydration. Now my drink of choice is Gatorade.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Had a pretty good day today.

Watched Junior win a Busch race, Tiger move into a tie for the PGA lead and my wife just made a Cherry Cheese Pie I am going to substitue for my usual ration of Blue Bell. How could a day be any better.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Surprised Tiger parred 18.....not his style. We'll see how he holds up tomorrow.

btw, 2007 PGA Championship is at Southern Hills in Tulsa.....where, ironcially enough, my in-laws live.

"You want to see your grandson before he's 18? Get me some tickets."


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Deke40 said:


> ................................................Wino-I see Kinky is going to make Willie his energy czar...................................................


I can see cannabis as an alternative fuel on the horizon!!:up: Praise the Lord and pass the papers.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

he just got my vote.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I used to live in Texas, San Marcos, Giddings, Lochart, Austin... dug a pool one year with nothing but bedrock for soil, and 115 degrees everyday!

Man I miss it!!!!!

Moving to Houston in a year though and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

sweet loser......what part, do you know yet? And why you moving here? The parole finally come through?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Wino said:


> I can see cannabis as an alternative fuel on the horizon!!:up: Praise the Lord and pass the papers.


I bet you still have one of those old liquid cooled bongs laying around. Wine always worked for me.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Replace the yard with concrete and paint it green or get some green colored landscape rock. No more yard work!!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

valis said:


> sweet loser......what part, do you know yet? And why you moving here? The parole finally come through?


Don't know where yet, but I'm tired of this snow crap every winter.

I have alot of things I need to line up before I go, including areas to live.

What would you reccomend?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

heh......anywhere but houston? Seroiusly, katy is a longer commute, but the property taxes are cheaper, and the crime is less


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

30 mile drive everyday?

I could do, my other couldn't.

Plus we are both looking to live in a real city again, and the hopes that we could get out into the city a few minutes and soak up some culture again.

I used to have a friend who lived in Kingwood... don't think I'll be living there either though!

Are you in Katy then Valis?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yessir, and work off of 59 and hillcroft, about 5-10 minutes from the galleria area. I, on the other hand, am not a city boy, and have been to the Galleria area enough times to know that I don't like it.

Now, the museum district is pretty cool......


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

valis said:


> yessir, and work off of 59 and hillcroft, about 5-10 minutes from the galleria area. I, on the other hand, am not a city boy, and have been to the Galleria area enough times to know that I don't like it.
> 
> Now, the museum district is pretty cool......


Museums and Culture, thats what I want!!!!

Omaha is a decent sized city, but there is NO culture here, all red necks who watch more football then is healthy.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wino said:


> I can see cannabis as an alternative fuel on the horizon!!:up: Praise the Lord and pass the papers.


*I'll second that vote from "Northern Arizona"......HOT but dry !!  *


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

loserOlimbs said:


> Museums and Culture, thats what I want!!!!
> 
> Omaha is a decent sized city, but there is NO culture here, all red necks who watch more football then is healthy.


think I vaguely remember you living in Omaha.....me saying something about Valentino's or something.......too long ago. 

Another nice thing down here (having spent a couple decades in Colorado) is that while is DOES get hot, you don't have to shovel hot.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

Shovel hot what?

(this could get outa hand  )


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no no no, you whacko. 

In colorado and nebraska it snows to beat the band. Snow is nice; snow removal sucks. People in colo and neb say 'it's too hot in texas', and I reply, 'I don't have to shovel hot'.

but yes, it's a wee bit warm down here.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

valis said:


> no no no, you whacko.
> 
> In colorado and nebraska it snows to beat the band. Snow is nice; snow removal sucks. People in colo and neb say 'it's too hot in texas', and I reply, 'I don't have to shovel hot'.
> 
> but yes, it's a wee bit warm down here.


Actually, I've spent many a (hot) morning shoveling the mixture of clay and bedrock known affectionately as "hardpan" around here. It HAS to be done in the mornings because it gets way too hot to do it at around 9am.

So ... if I was to choose between shoveling hardpan at 5am in 85 degree weather ...

And shoveling snow(which, if I remember correctly, is a bit softer, lighter and fluffier than hardpan) at considerably less perspiration-inducing, heat-stroke-inducing, etc temperatures, I think I'd be inclined to go with snow.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ahhhh......but the hardpan doesn't usually have to be shovelled for 1/4 mile, 10' wide, and at depths ranging up to (most I've ever done, at least) about 15'........

surely you've heard of the plethora of heart attacks each winter that come from shoveling snow?

And what the heck are you doing shoveling that anyhow? Sounds vaguely manual labor like.....


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

It was a while ago. I normally try to steer clear of manual labor, seeing as how I might break a fingernail or something 

Actually, I've done just about every occupation under the sun short of Garbage-man and Astronaut. No firefighting either. Can't see the point in putting out a perfectly nice fire  That reminds me - I'd really like a crack at some fictional jobs I read about, like the type of "fireman" Guy Montag was 

Haven't been paid to race yet either. Or for music. There's still time though.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

valis said:


> no no no, you whacko.
> 
> In colorado and nebraska it snows to beat the band. Snow is nice; snow removal sucks. People in colo and neb say 'it's too hot in texas', and I reply, 'I don't have to shovel hot'.
> 
> but yes, it's a wee bit warm down here.


I can do warm. I have sweat glands and I don't mind using them when I'm not going to work.

Cold, yuck!

I shiver and freeze!

When I lived in Texas 115 degrees wasn't too bad... happened usually late July or august until the rain would start then there were new rivers everywhere!

I remember one year it snowed in San Marcos and everyone just stood outside and complained about the cold. The snow would make it to about 5 feet above our heads melt and then rain. It was like 60 degrees out.

Gotta live in texas to think 60 degrees is cold!


----------

